# Friedrich Rückert - bilingual editions?



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

I've recently become interested in the poet Friedrich Rückert. He was very popular among 19th century German composers - Beethoven, Schubert, both Schumanns, Mahler, and Strauss all used his poems for lieder. Many of his poems are quite beautiful, even independent of the music. 

Even though I know very little German - just some words I've picked up by listening to a lot of music in German and following along with texts and translations - I love Rückert's writing. I am wondering if anyone knows where I might be able to find a book of his poetry (either a paper book or an e-book) side-by-side with English translations. I have found books like these for German poets with bigger international reputations, like Rilke, but have so far had no luck with Rückert. Any ideas?

How I wish I knew German!


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

Or, alternately, does anybody know another place on the internet where folks might be able to help? A literature forum, perhaps? I will, of course, continue searching on my own, but any leads would be welcome.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I wonder if my piano teacher has delved into this poet. I'll ask him.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

If you can't find one, you could do worse than invest in this book of *Heine*, which I have owned for many years. Comes with prose English translations, which are better than trying to mimic Heine's style in verse.

http://www.penguinclassics.co.uk/nf/Book/BookDisplay/0,,9780140420982,00.html


----------

